# WTF!!!!



## Lyxen (Sep 28, 2010)

Like totally everone floods the Music Submission spots with bullshit. Like they take tracks already on the gallery and sumbit them again and again. Then they flood it with their other submissons taking all 8 spots at once. Who the hell wants to listen to someone 8 times if their music sucks. They are not helping anyone out, not even thereselves cause no one listens to someone if they are hogging the frontpage. totally lame


----------



## Cam (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont even put my submissions there anymore

No one comments on them


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 30, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I dont even put my submissions there anymore
> 
> No one comments on them


 
true story. what type of music are you crafting? I'll check out your fa page


----------



## Cam (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> true story. what type of music are you crafting? I'll check out your fa page


 
Dont got an FA page :3

But most of my music i put on this page

Mostly my instrumental demos for my first album im recording, and a couple remixing side projects and stuff


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 1, 2010)

cool


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 1, 2010)

You should just post your music on Soundcloud or Newgrounds instead


----------

